

The hitchhiker’s guide to solving problems - gothep
http://www.slashie.org/articles/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-solving-problems/

======
nevergetenglish
Points from the post:

1.) If you get used to be a consumer of solutions (via rote memorization or by
always googling the answers or asking someone else) you will never become a
problem solver.

2.) Math is useful.

In my humble opinion, the real problem with education is that we usually give
credits only to correct answers and mainly to the number of correct solutions,
but this should'nt be so.

To get to the point here is an advice for heart care that can be applied with
much success to the goal of becoming a problem solver:

If you are out of shape and you daily walk 20 minutes you will be rewarded
with a great benefit for you heart, and it will be much greater that the
effect on others with strong hearts.

So my advice for becomming a good problem solver is: It doesn't matter that
you are out of shape, that you feel dumb or stupid. Try to solve one small
problem, it doesn't matter whether you succeed or not, that exercise will
produce in you an excellent result and if you persevere you will become a good
problem solver. So that is, close your ears to any other solution to your
problem and put yourself at working at it. (Sorry for the English)

------
zhte415
The article talks about models, to solve problems. I immensely enjoyed
Coursera's Model Thinking course because of the variety of models and
applications of them, all wrapped in what I thought was good delivery. Here's
a link to the course:
[https://.coursera.org%2Fcourse%2Fmodelthinking](https://.coursera.org%2Fcourse%2Fmodelthinking)

------
hammadfauz
Interesting read. As with all things, absolute extremes must be avoided. If we
stop and work out solutions to problems already worked out every time, when
would we find time to build upon the solutions? Transfer of knowledge is one
way, we as a species succeed even with the limited lives we have.

In programming, for example, while it is important to learn how basics work,
if I try to write everything from scratch instead of using a library, I am
doing it at the expense of furthering human capability. I mean, I just need to
know, that I _could_ whip something up, if it didn't exist. Since it does, my
time would be better spent on using it to create something even more
functional.

------
atniklas
I liked it but what does it have to do with hitchhiking?

~~~
hammadfauz
"Don't Panic."

